# 3 year old scared of other kids



## happyface82

Ok I'm sure she is not the only one but it has come to the point now where I don't know what else to do and its making me nervous for when she starts school. :nope:

She won't socialise at all. We go to the park and she will happily play but if she is on the slide for example and other younger kids approach she will run away. Its kinda funny sometimes :haha: but then its serious as well. I've noticed she does it with younger kids not older. If she sees older kids at the supermarket or out and she will wave at them and say hi. I'm not sure what to do anymore. We have regular playdates with a family of 2 boys.. and though she seems so excited to see them she still doesn't play with them a year later. We then go to groups regularly, the library for arts & crafts I'm not sure what else to do :shrug:

Please tell me it will magically get better?


----------



## Baby France

:hugs: Does she go to nursery or have her 15 free hours a week yet?

From your ticker it seems that she'll start her part time hours in Sept? It will be hard to start off with, but she will get used to it.

If you know the nursery she is going to start then I would do visits to their etc....I know one my friend went to were brilliant, the teacher came to her house and had a number of settling in visits. 

Maybe speak to your nursery now and see what they say?


----------



## happyface82

Thank you! She just got accepted to nursery where we live to start in Sept but we are moving to Kent and they have a huge waiting list this year. Will need to find one further away I guess :shrug:


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar is the same, it's lack of interest I guess, he talks & approaches kids older than him but he doesn't have interest in kids younger than him. When younger kids follow him he gets irritated & he runs away.

He doesn't go to nursery but he attends toddler classes for 3+ on his own. He's much more social since he started to attend classes on his own.


----------



## juliespencer9

My daughter is 3 she will be 4 in June, she's exactly like your lo, she's fine with babies and older kids but kids her ages she in nervous around, when we are out and about if a kid runs near her who aprox her age she freezes on the spot as if they are going to run into her! She's like it more with boys than girls, probley cause boys are abit rougher than girls!


----------



## happyface82

juliespencer9 said:


> My daughter is 3 she will be 4 in June, she's exactly like your lo, she's fine with babies and older kids but kids her ages she in nervous around, when we are out and about if a kid runs near her who aprox her age she freezes on the spot as if they are going to run into her! She's like it more with boys than girls, probley cause boys are abit rougher than girls!

That's what I've noticed.. K is also worse with boys. I think she is almost scared of them as if she thinks they might hurt her in a way as they are a bit more rough. She is very careful in general and is very aware of 'danger' around her. she will not do typical things like other kids like climb on chairs and tables, she is soo cautious.. So maybe its to do with that! :shrug:


----------



## Foogirl

Abby was terrible at socialising. Even now she isn't great. All it takes is o e toddler to scream at her and it sets her right back. Her education team reckon it's because she has to work harder at her relationships with younger children. Her problem has been that she talks about a year ahead of where she should be and she couldn't understand why other other children wouldn't talk back to her. It has got better as she gets older. Nursery has helped, but I think this is because they have actively encouraged her to form friendships with other children.


----------



## polaris

Thomas was very similar at that age. He's three and a half now and he is definitely improving. He's still not great at socializing with kids his own age but he doesn't seem afraid of them anymore and I do feel that he will manage in preschool in September now, whereas last September I really didn't feel that he would have coped in preschool. So for us it is just gradually improving with age.


----------



## happyface82

There is hope then! Thank you girls. I am really worried about next year. I don't mind if she doesn't socialise much... but if she is actually scared of them -which she is- this is another matter. We will be moving house and we are going to a much more family friendly area which is full of kids... so hopefully she'll get to be around other kids even more and she might feel more comfortable over there, who knows! :shrug:


----------



## suzy101

happyface82 said:


> There is hope then! Thank you girls. I am really worried about next year. I don't mind if she doesn't socialise much... but if she is actually scared of them -which she is- this is another matter. We will be moving house and we are going to a much more family friendly area which is full of kids... so hopefully she'll get to be around other kids even more and she might feel more comfortable over there, who knows! :shrug:

Hi happyface82

I am in the same boat as you were a year ago. My daughter is afraid of other kids, more of boys than girls. Can you please let me know if this was just a phase with your daughter and if she has overcome this ?


----------

